

An APP idea What do you think? - vinalk

An Augmented reality App which can be used to view historic images/view of a location, For example use the app and look at Times Square and it lets you view how Times Square looked 20/40/60/100 years back.
It can be called "Time Machine" unless apple has issues. :) What do you think?
======
maxdemarzi
You are flying in the face of the "real time web" with this one.

